# My beautiful Manx cats



## Wolfdreamer (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm a proud slave to a pair of amazing Manx cats named Buffy & Spike. They are both 9 years old and my spoilt babies. I'm totally addicted to the Manx breed. It's the only breed of cat I've ever owned and it's incredibly sad to see how rare they are in the UK now, to the point where this pair might well be my last. They came from a wonderful breeder who did an amazing job of keeping the breed going for while (even importing fresh bloodlines from the USA) until she had to retire due to health reasons. 

Here's my little girl, Buffy (aka Danzante Daydream Believer)




























And here is my lovely but daft boy, Spike (aka Danzante Baileys Cream)


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely photos of your beautiful cats :001_wub:


----------



## LittlePancakeTheExotic (Jun 17, 2013)

Lovely photos, so beautiful they are


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

There are so gorgeous! :001_wub:


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Beautiful, I have always had a soft spot for Manx cats as we used to spend every summer in the Isle of Man. When I was little they used to be fairly easy to find at least one but I don't think I have seem one in about 20 years


----------



## Pandorawarlord (Mar 15, 2014)

2 beautiful cats


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous cats


----------

